# Finally happy with my tank



## DangerFish (11 mo ago)

Excuse the shoddy quality of video and my camera skills but I am finally happy with my planted tank, I can watch it for hours...
Also excuse the little algae on the glass in places my cleaning day is tomorrow D'oh

Also, I am super happy keyhole is healthy again after suffering a suspected internal parasite I expect introduced by the cardinal tetras, being wild-caught.

Edit:

Fish list

Keyhole Cichlid
4x Ottos
8x Bronze corys
1x inherited guppy, named obi-one. I will get a couple of friends for him but he seems happy enough alone.
11x Cardinal tetra
11x Harlequins
7x Amano shrimp - currently in my planted jar as the treatment for my keyhole wasn't shrimp safe
4-5x bladder snails


----------



## charbel101 (Apr 21, 2014)

DangerFish said:


> Excuse the shoddy quality of video and my camera skills but I am finally happy with my planted tank, I can watch it for hours...
> Also excuse the little algae on the glass in places my cleaning day is tomorrow D'oh
> 
> Also, I am super happy keyhole is healthy again after suffering a suspected internal parasite I expect introduced by the cardinal tetras, being wild-caught.
> ...



Nice!!! The tanks colors, lighting, wood, everythint looks so natural. Its giving me a river feeling. And not an actual tank. This is awesome.


----------



## richard.hayward.melb (7 mo ago)

The video is high quality, and your camera work is good. The tank is beautifully designed and the inhabitants seem to be very healthy and happy. They are enjoying the open water at the front of the tank. The backdrop of plants is very effective, while the wood elements are striking and give structure. The dark substrate is an effective colour choice. You have got a nice variety of fish sizes, colours and behaviours. Thanks for the video, I really enjoyed it!


----------



## LidijaPN (12 mo ago)

superb tank, I love it 💚


----------



## DangerFish (11 mo ago)

@charbel101
@richard.hayward.melb
@LidijaPN

Wow, thanks guys for the kind words!!

I was certainly going for the river look, I think the wood in this case helps make it. The sand is Limpopo, a type I have been using since I discovered it about 8 years ago. a very natural mixed grain that doesn't look dirty after a few years like some. I did also try and give a nice open swimming space at the front with a densely planted rear. that combined with a few well-chosen crypts at the front and floating plants up top I think gives a nice "enclosed" look. The aim for me with tanks is to make them look like a slice of the habitat not a glass box of water. I do have some vallis that are propagating along the front of the tank which I might let them carry on to add some depth.

I think I got my fish choice quite well done, as I have sometimes struggled with balance in the water heights. I will try and do another video as things develop, maybe a feeding time one.

Thanks again 


Edit - Encase people were wondering, the tank is filtered externally by the Fluval 307, and it's doing a great job! I added the spray bar pointing upwards to get a nice even flow.


----------



## ALPHA002 (8 mo ago)

DangerFish said:


> Excuse the shoddy quality of video and my camera skills but I am finally happy with my planted tank, I can watch it for hours...
> Also excuse the little algae on the glass in places my cleaning day is tomorrow D'oh
> 
> Also, I am super happy keyhole is healthy again after suffering a suspected internal parasite I expect introduced by the cardinal tetras, being wild-caught.
> ...


I have gotten so many ideas from this video... Thanks for the video 

Sent from my Infinix X650 using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerFish (11 mo ago)

ALPHA002 said:


> I have gotten so many ideas from this video... Thanks for the video
> 
> Sent from my Infinix X650 using Tapatalk


Glad to have helped


----------



## TantedPlank (12 mo ago)

Beautiful tank! Nicely done


----------

